# Inside an "eco-smart" brand 9w CFL



## poiihy (Jun 4, 2015)

So I had this 9w CFL in front of me and the seam looked inviting to open, and so I couldn't resist curiosity so I opened it up. And CFLs that look like they are easy to open are often difficult to open (I had a burnt out Philips Marathon bulb and the seam looked open and it seemed easy to open the bulb, but I ended up destroying a lot of the base). Well anyway, here are the pictures for you to see.
 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
_(Click thumbnails to see full image.)_
I didn't want to destroy this bulb so I trimmed and smoothed the rough edges with a knife (just a $1 kitchen knife, sorry knife-lovers) and closed it up. But then it had an ugly hole (easy to open again though) so to fix that I covered it with some white glue ("Allene's Tacky Glue") and taped it to make it smooth and sealed, and then cleaned up the excess. It is drying now so no pics, though maybe later.


----------

